# home schooling accepted in Dubai??



## Nathalie2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,

We are moving to Dubai in Sept. We have problems finding a school for our oldest daughter of 6y. That is why I start considering home schooling till we find a school for her. I only want to do it temporary till we find a school. But I want to have certificates etc and assesments test..
I read somewhere, that schools don't accept home schooling..Anybody has experience with that?
Thanks for all info about this!

Kind Regards,

Nathalie


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi there, I think GEMS Royal Dubai School and maybe GEMS silicon oasis have place for year 6, they did last week. Maybe an option to put your child into either of those schools instead. Sorry can not help on home schooling.


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Opps sorry, just realised you said 6 years not year 6!


----------



## Nathalie2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sevenoaks1 said:


> Opps sorry, just realised you said 6 years not year 6!


Hi,

Yes she is only 6y old..If you know of a school with availability for grade2..Please let me know....feeling desperate now..
Thanks


----------



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi there, try the below. I've just got my 7 year old in there and they seem to have open spaces in most years.....It's a new school but it has positive reviews that I've read. Good luck!

GEMS Wellington Academy - Silicon Oasis

P.O. Box 49746 

Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Tel: +971 4 3424040


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Both our kids are in GEMS WSO

Very happy with the school. It's being extended so will / should have more places for the September term.


----------



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

another positive review! great stuff. My daughter starts there in September in year 3 and is so excited!


----------



## Nathalie2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tip..Quickly looked at it and it looks nice and perfect! 
Only negative is that it is quite some distance from my husbands company (Jebel Ali) ..so we normally want to live somewhere in The green community or the springs area..Or is it do-able?


----------



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know too much about distances but i do know that the school (as do many) runs a school bus that picks kids up from various locations... that could be an option. 

The way I saw it, the main thing is get my daughter into a good school. Once you move there, if the school is not convenient, then you can start looking for a closer one safe in the knowledge that it is not a time sensitive issue as it is now... just my opinion!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Silicon Oasis is 20 minutes from us.

Jebel Ali 15 minutes in the other direction.

Had you considered Motor City / Victory Heights?


----------

